# i just put in 19 hours straight at work.



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)

Damn we are finally ramping up for production. My last two weeks of pay checks: one was for 65 hours and the last one was for 72 hours.

What is the longest straight hours you ever worked?

I think my record was around 52 hours ...about 25 years ago.


----------



## Mousterian (Sep 20, 2016)

That's what Capitalism does for you, Bruno! More power to the Corporations!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 20, 2016)

Mousterian said:


> That's what Capitalism does for you, Bruno! More power to the Corporations!



No one who ever accomplished anything in their lives only ever worked just 40 hours a week


----------



## cnm (Sep 20, 2016)

I suppose it'll take only 40 hrs or so to fix the screw ups induced by fatigue.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 20, 2016)

cnm said:


> I suppose it'll take only 40 hrs or so to fix the screw ups induced by fatigue.



Anyone can work 70 hours a week.
That's only 10 hours a day

Oh wait you probably think a week is only 5 days don't you?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 20, 2016)

between 126 - 140.

during deployments we would work 6 hours have :30 to 2 hours off then do other duties for the remainder of 6 hours then back to work.

1/2 the crew went 5 days with just :30 mins off every 6 hours.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 20, 2016)

Mousterian said:


> That's what Capitalism does for you, Bruno! More power to the Corporations!


wanna know who else hated capitalism?


----------



## Grandma (Sep 20, 2016)

Damn, what a funny thread!

How many hours per week does the average housewife have to work?

Answer: All of them.


----------



## cnm (Sep 20, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> That's only 10 hours a day


Which is a non sequitur in regard to a 19 hour work day. 

Are you fatigued?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 20, 2016)

cnm said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > That's only 10 hours a day
> ...



19 hours?  No big deal.  I've done more than 30 hours more than once in the past.

I don't see the problem.  Anyone can do it.


----------



## cnm (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh, whatever.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 20, 2016)

Is 19 hours in a day legal?


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 20, 2016)

Something you'll never hear a dying person say:

"I wish I had spent more time at the office."


----------



## westwall (Sep 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Damn we are finally ramping up for production. My last two weeks of pay checks: one was for 65 hours and the last one was for 72 hours.
> 
> What is the longest straight hours you ever worked?
> 
> I think my record was around 52 hours ...about 25 years ago.








The longest I've ever worked in a single day?  That would be 22 hours.  We were cleaning up an abandoned mine site and poof, the whole day was gone.  Over an entire week I think it was around 80 hours or so.  I honestly can't remember anymore.


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 20, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose it'll take only 40 hrs or so to fix the screw ups induced by fatigue.
> ...



The workweek is


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 20, 2016)

Mr Clean said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



No the work week is whatever you want it to be

Mine used to be 7 days a week now it's 2.5 days a week


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Can you do it 120 feet up in the air at night? Can you do it operating on patients M*A*S*H style?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Is 19 hours in a day legal?





bear513 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


You do what you gotta do.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)

cnm said:


> I suppose it'll take only 40 hrs or so to fix the screw ups induced by fatigue.




Let me guess you never worked more then 8 hours in your life?..a guy like me gets a second wind after 12 hours straight and more mentally sharp then you with only an hour on the job.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 20, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> between 126 - 140.
> 
> during deployments we would work 6 hours have :30 to 2 hours off then do other duties for the remainder of 6 hours then back to work.
> 
> 1/2 the crew went 5 days with just :30 mins off every 6 hours.


Been there, done that ....


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Is 19 hours in a day legal?
> ...




The day after is the best I came strolling in at 10 am ( when the other guys who booked at 9pm last night had to be in at 7am) my boss told me to take it easy and I left at 5 ...


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Yup.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Damn we are finally ramping up for production. My last two weeks of pay checks: one was for 65 hours and the last one was for 72 hours.
> 
> What is the longest straight hours you ever worked?
> 
> I think my record was around 52 hours ...about 25 years ago.



Congrats! You've been paid what you should have been paid working 40 hours!


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> > That's what Capitalism does for you, Bruno! More power to the Corporations!
> ...



Yes, the American worker is GROSSLY underpaid!


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose it'll take only 40 hrs or so to fix the screw ups induced by fatigue.
> ...



That's called 'living to work.'

Americans should be paid enough to 'work to live.'


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




Its like a damn secrete that only a few of us know about.

What's so frickin hard to comprehend it.

You bust your ass, get the job done and then fringe benefits out the ass.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...




I love working, trouble shooting machinery ..I would do it for free, because I know your dumb ass couldn't get it running even if you paid me a billion dollars to do it.

I would tell you to fuck off I quit.


.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You not seeing the problem IS the problem. Your employer must call you 'sucker.'


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 20, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


no, it's called drive, character, ambition.


----------



## depotoo (Sep 20, 2016)

I just figured it out. You're a union boss!





OnePercenter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 20, 2016)

I could care less if lazy fucks lay around all day and night...except they expect those of us who are willing to work our asses off to support their lazy worthless asses.

Get a job, losers.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...




Acutaly I got the plant manager last night to climb on a 120 foot ultra boom lift with me last night and I shaked the basket a bit 80 feet up in the air to see what he was made out of...

He did ok...it was funny as heck to me


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Is 19 hours in a day legal?



As long as you pay overtime after 8 hours. However your comp carrier may have an issue. Most state, no more than 12 hours in three consecutive days.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 20, 2016)

64 hours - from 5 am on the Monday before an election day, until the polls closed on Tuesday.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 20, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Is 19 hours in a day legal?
> ...



Depends on the state. Some only go into overtime after 40 hours in a week.

And that doesn't count salary positions.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Is 19 hours in a day legal?
> ...



You do what you are force to do by capitalist racketeers.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose it'll take only 40 hrs or so to fix the screw ups induced by fatigue.
> ...



Unless you're working four-ten hour days, there should be no reason to work more than 8 hours per day.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I'm glad you think that highly of yourself. I'll bet you put a sash on your uniform.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Worker's that work 40 hours per week don't have 'drive, character, or ambition?'


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

depotoo said:


> I just figured it out. You're a union boss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a responsible employer.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



That was responsible.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You really don't have a clue do you about having a mechanical skill do you?

Of course I don't have any skill in financial or sitting behind a desk and flipping stuff and nor do I, but knowing people call me when 20 people some college educated some not sitting around scratching their heads.  ..

I come in WAM BAM I got the problem, solved it and the bitch is running production is something you can't put a value on .. 

Again I would do it for free and most guys and gals like me would... for self satisfaction.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Which is why it should be federal. Time and 1/2 after 8, double time after 12.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Must be one 'BIG-ASS' sash!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...




What is the job you speak of?

A teacher?

A doctor?

A cop?

A fireman?

A industrial maintenance guy?

A pipe fitter?

A production worker?

A mill Wright?


A pencil pusher?


Dude you don't have a damn clue about blue collar workers


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...




Why?

You couldn't fix the damn problem in two months that I could fix it in 30 minutes


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I have over 500 workers that are considered 'blue collar.' Most work 4-10's, and a few 5-8's.


----------



## westwall (Sep 20, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...









Untrue, but then again it is your fantasy life so enjoy it while you can.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



WOW! One BIG-BIG ASS sash!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...




Ok I will bite do you think they are all equal in skills?


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



And yet you can't refute any of my posts.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Who are all equal in skills?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




This will be interesting to me, do you think your second shift employees are as good as your first shift?

I still don't have a clue what you own..

So do you think your first shift guys can just clock out at 3pm and turn over the wrench so to speak to second shift?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 20, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...




Ok you say you have 500 employees..

What business? Just say it in the General field..

Construction?

Manufacturing ?

To have any type of discussion you at least give us a General idea what type of company you own.


----------



## westwall (Sep 20, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...








I've refuted every stupid post you have ever made and exposed too many of your lies to count them all.  You're a typical progressive who can't seem to open your mouth without lying.  You are also the douche who thinks as the CEO of a company you can work 10 hours a week and play the rest of the time.  In other words, you don't a damned thing about entrepreneurship, or about actually working for a living.  You are nothing more than a leech.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



I don't have a second shift.

I own five companies and an investment portfolio.

The main company designs, implements, maintains, and leases space on telecommunication towers.

The second is an equipment leasing company that leases to the main company and others.

The other three are equipment sales companies that sells to the main company and others.

The 'others' provide enough profit so the main company doesn't pay for any equipment.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Already have.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 20, 2016)

westwall said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Like now....you've bloviated.


----------



## cnm (Sep 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Let me guess you never worked more then 8 hours in your life?..a guy like me gets a second wind after 12 hours straight and more mentally sharp then you with only an hour on the job.


What a load of self denying bullshit. If that was the case long haul truck drivers would never stop.


----------



## cnm (Sep 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> You couldn't fix the damn problem in two months that I could fix it in 30 minutes


What is the script in Linux Mint to have Duplicity back up a directory _'Homecnm'_ to an external drive _F:_ ?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Damn we are finally ramping up for production. My last two weeks of pay checks: one was for 65 hours and the last one was for 72 hours.
> 
> What is the longest straight hours you ever worked?
> 
> I think my record was around 52 hours ...about 25 years ago.


102...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2016)

cnm said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Let me guess you never worked more then 8 hours in your life?..a guy like me gets a second wind after 12 hours straight and more mentally sharp then you with only an hour on the job.
> ...


Yet they can't drive 24/7 since the feds stepped up drug testing for meth...30 years ago


----------



## cnm (Sep 21, 2016)

Funny that...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 21, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Mousterian said:
> ...



Most American workers never accomplish anything


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 21, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



No it's called sacrifice for the future.  I put in more time working when I was younger to save more so I could have the funds to open a business.  When we opened I put in at least 14 - 16 hours a day 7 days a week for the first 3 years.  then 50- 60 hours a week for a couple more

I don't even work 20 hours a week now.  You put the time in up front. I'm not even 50 and I tell people I'm semi retired.  

I do not regret one second of all that extra work because it has paid off.

But people don't want to sacrifice they just want to put in their 40 hours take all their sick time and never skip a vacation and they still expect to do as well as the people who sacrifice to succeed


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 21, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



I don't have an employer anymore because I worked all those hours when I was younger


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 21, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Owning mutual funds doesn't make you an employer


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 21, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...




You truly don't get it, do you? 

Don't come apply at my office, okay?


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 21, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I just figured it out. You're a union boss!
> ...



Actually, you're full of BS --- if you are a "responsible employer", then you're a one man company. If not, you're on the fast path to bankruptcy.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 21, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Disregard ... the truth has been stretched to the point of breaking. The balloon just popped.


----------



## jillian (Sep 21, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Damn we are finally ramping up for production. My last two weeks of pay checks: one was for 65 hours and the last one was for 72 hours.
> 
> What is the longest straight hours you ever worked?
> 
> I think my record was around 52 hours ...about 25 years ago.



if you were paid overtime, thank a liberal for the FLSA


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 21, 2016)

jillian said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn we are finally ramping up for production. My last two weeks of pay checks: one was for 65 hours and the last one was for 72 hours.
> ...




Why?

Again betty boop I get self satisfaction out of fixing machinery when no one else can..

Its a rush and I would do it for free.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 21, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Why do American workers have to sacrifice?  Oh yeah, capitalist racketeers and the Republicans they support.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 21, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Why would I apply at your office?


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 21, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



A responsible employer (such as myself) know the answer to the question; How much should the people that make you all of your money be paid?


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 21, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



How can a person that doesn't know the truth (you) know that the truth has been stretched to the point of breaking?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 21, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Damn we are finally ramping up for production. My last two weeks of pay checks: one was for 65 hours and the last one was for 72 hours.
> 
> What is the longest straight hours you ever worked?
> 
> I think my record was around 52 hours ...about 25 years ago.



In clinicals, I have worked 24 hours straight. I'm 60 now, I don't do that shit any more.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 21, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Because you want to work in a company that has a proven track record of success, rapid growth and very rich employees.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 21, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...





OnePercenter said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Actually, it's simple. I have watched your posts and, frankly, what you know about business would fit in a coffee cup. Views you supposedly adhere to are fiscal and managerial suicide. In fact, you have clearly demonstrated that you've never held a position of fiscal authority, nor have you ever been responsible for business decisions. 

Instead, you hyperbolize and spout the liberal union mantra without even the slightest of idea of the impact of your proposals. 

How do I know? Easy --- I've been in business for over 40 years, and I've made just about every mistake that can be made. I've built companies, I've bought companies, and I've sold companies. Believe me, I recognize a neophyte when I see one. And, the only thing worse than a neophyte is one who won't admit his ignorance. And, son, you qualify ....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 22, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



They don't have to unless they want to see any real success that is


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2016)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



He claims to own a company where he pays is employees over double the wage standard in his industry, the janitors make over $75k a year, no one works overtime and his product is cheaper and better than his competition. If I remember correctly the number of employees fluctuates quite a bit. I have caught him in many lies.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 22, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Why would I want to work when I own?


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 22, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Except you can't refute any of my posts.


----------



## Spare_change (Sep 22, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Actually, I can and did .... I can think of nothing more to say other than you're a damn liar.


----------



## rdean (Sep 22, 2016)

In the military, it's not unusual to work 24 or 36 hours straight, or even more.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 22, 2016)

Whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 22, 2016)

The only time that sticks in my mind was a 24 hour stint getting a flare nozzle out the door.
   Everyday the plant was down it was a million dollars gone.
To say it was a cost plus job would be an understatement.
    Of course the best day was when I reached a point where I wanted as few hours as possible.
  I had em down to 24 hours a week before they finally told me that was as low as they'd go.....retired shortly after.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 22, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



No, you've bloviated an opinion. 

You can 'say' anything you want, proving what you say is what you haven't accomplished.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 22, 2016)

Big Black Dog said:


> Whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger.



“That which does not kill us, makes us stronger.” 

Your turning it to first person is very telling.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 23, 2016)

16 hours today, yesterday I just worked 8 hours  and the day before just 6 hours..

I love irritating the two New maintenance guys they came from primarily the construction trade, they can't seem to figure out this is a 24/7/365 day job.you fix the shit that's broken and then you can fuck off.

They are getting themselves in trouble by thinking everything can wait till tomorrow and get upset when the shit has to be fixed now and can not comprehend why us other maintenance guys are getting special treatment by management.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 23, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger.
> ...




Did you ever tell us what type of company you owned? I forgot drinking a beer sitting on my dock, wondering what time I feel like going to work in the am , it's 2 am down here and so many stars ..so quiet and peaceful.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 23, 2016)

bear513 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Yes, I did.


----------



## cnm (Sep 24, 2016)

rdean said:


> In the military, it's not unusual to work 24 or 36 hours straight, or even more.


Funny thing that they're regarded as expendable.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 26, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Damn we are finally ramping up for production. My last two weeks of pay checks: one was for 65 hours and the last one was for 72 hours.
> 
> What is the longest straight hours you ever worked?
> 
> I think my record was around 52 hours ...about 25 years ago.


I worked about 18 to 20 hours a day, seven days a week, for months on end in the military.  I learned to catnap sitting up, 20 minutes at a time.

My personal record is 4 days.  But that wasn't working.  That was drinking.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 26, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Damn we are finally ramping up for production. My last two weeks of pay checks: one was for 65 hours and the last one was for 72 hours.
> 
> What is the longest straight hours you ever worked?
> 
> I think my record was around 52 hours ...about 25 years ago.



*What is the longest straight hours you ever worked?*


do you mean continuous hours 

or hours in a week


----------

